# Hintergrundfarbe in Tabellen drucken



## madmax2600 (12. September 2003)

Moin moin,
kann mir irgendjemad sagen, wie man das Drucken einer Hintergrundfarbe in einer Tabelle erzwingen kann.

Ich weiss, dass man das im IE (o.a.) einstellen kann, bei uns darf das aber keiner.

Kurz zum Verständnis was ich erreichen will.

Wir haben eine Tabelle, eine Art Kalender. Die Kalenderwochen ohne Aktivitaet sind ohne Hintergrund, entsprechend die mit Aktivitaet mit.  

Damit man nicht immer Imgs einfuegen muss, steuer ich den "Inhalt" ueber 2 Klassen (ON/OFF).

<-----schnipp----->

td.timetable_on
{
border: 1px solid Silver; 
background-image: url(zeitstrahl_blau.gif); 
background: url(zeitstrahl_blau.gif);
background-position: center;
width: 15px;
height: 10px;
}
td.timetable_off
{
border: 1px solid Silver; 
width: 15px;
height: 10px;
}

<-----schnapp----->

Soweit alles prima, moechte man sich diesen "Kalender" nun ausdrucken ist die ganze Tabelle, bis auf den Rahmen natuerlich, blank.

Geht das ueberhaupt?

Vielen Dank vorab....
Sebastian


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. September 2003)

Hallo,

soweit ich weis sind das sachen die du mit CSS / HTML nicht beeinflussen kannst - das liegt an den Druckereinstellungen des Users...

bye


----------



## derGugi (12. September 2003)

also ich hab bei mir noch das zusätzlich im css: 

@media print {
body, table, th, tr, td, div, input, textarea, select{
	color: #000;
	background-color: #fff;
}
div#menu {display:none}
div#body {width:90%; left:30px; top:100px;}
}

So druckt es die Seite weiss aus und versteckt auch noch das menu. Aber ob es die Seite farbig ausdruckt, wenn ich das lösche, weiss ich jetzt gar nicht mehr  musst du halt ausprobieren.


----------

